# North Park Classic cancelled or not?



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

socalcycling.com's schedule says it's cancelled, but the race webpage has no updates. I wouldn't be surprised if it's cancelled, looking at the history of this race. Does anyone here know what's going on?


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

In case anyone is curious, the race is officially cancelled. They are going to try having it next season in March.


----------

